# How often should I check her?



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

How often should I check daisy? She had a little more colostrum leaking this morning and if she took on her eariler heat she would be due march 11th. Her sides near her hips are sunk in a bit and I cant find her ligs...they may be there but I cant find them shes rather mushy near her tail head...


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

are you sure on that due date? What breed is she?
beth


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Right now Im not sure of any thing... :hair: I originally thought she would be due april17th but now Im wondering if she didnt have a false heat going by the heat before that she would be due march 11th. This is my first year with goats.She was running with the buck.She is a saanen.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

This may be me being paranoid, but I'd check her every two hours during the day.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you have a baby monitor in your barn? I'll tell you, it was the best $35.00 I've spent in awhile. That way I could hear what was going on in the kidding stalls. I put it in early on, that way I learned to tell what was "normal" noise and what should be checked out. That said, I was waking up every two hours at night for the last 10 days, because I was so freaked out thinking "something" was going to happen when I was sleeping. I'm not sure if that changes with experience. I'm a newbie too.

I actually only had one doe kid in the dark. Lucky me. I lost one of those 2 kids, found the other cold and wet and weak, but alive. I'm so lucky Izzy just had quads during the day. She had them so fast I'm sure she would not have been able to get them all cleaned up before they suffocated!

Had she had any discharge from her cha cha? Mine kidded very shortly after they lost the mucous plug...I know that doesn't always happen, and I never saw Willa loose hers. I'd keep a close eye on her...  your best friend during kidding season! lol


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Believe it or not I have monitors left over from foaling...now if i could just move the security camera :scratch: ...


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I have seen births with almost no warning and I've seen Timber be in sort of labor for hours. Tim also has had no ligaments that I can find for about 10 days. 
If you have a place where you can look at her from the house, that will help. Also if she stops eating or starts be restless or nesting, etc, I would check every couple of hours.
But if she is not due for days, that could get really old.
I have never had a doe leak anything from the udder- boers generally are not that heavy in milk that I have seen so I don't know what that means.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would keep a good eye on her but I would not be to worried. I would keep a eye on the ligs, and her bag. Is it getting tight yet? I would think it is a little because she is leaking. I say you are only days away. :clap:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

yup me too, they sometimes dont make any noise either. One year we had a kidding pen set up in the garage (no cars or anything in there) harmony had her twins while i was watching tv on the couch just a few feet away. She didnt make any odd noises at all. 
Last year cally had hers an hour after i left for work. i had stayed home for three days. she was waiting for me to leave.
beth


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

My camera is worth its weight in gold for the hassel it saves me. If you can find your camera from foaling you'll be so much happier.


----------

